# Nice Beginner Grooming Kit?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If I could have nothing else, I would have:
5-6" long straight scissors (I have 7" and they are a tad too long for me) and 
5-6" long 42-44 teeth thinning shears and 
A nice steel comb (I have a couple butter combs from Chris Christensen that I love)
These are the three things that I ALWAYS grab for a quick clean up..

Next would be a good pin brush one with rounded pins...

Some folks love a slicker brush, but for me personally, a slicker brush is optional unless you are show grooming...then they are pretty handy for feet...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You can buy Fromm straight scissors from Sally - they are very nice and sharp. Pointy tip ones help with the feet. 

The groomer who show groomed Bertie used clippers on the bottoms of his feet to quickly clean up between and around the pads. I still kinda prefer to leave some fur in there though. Would use straight scissors instead. 

Thinning shears - spend a little more at someplace like Pet Edge or off Amazon. I have a pair of Kenchii's that I bought (BEFORE I decided to show my pup). My alternatives at the time were Roseline (off Amazon) or Geib. 46 teeth are what you are looking for. Expect to pay at least $60-75 for a pair (I spent close to $90 on mine). 

Chris Christensen - if you go to a show that has vendors that carry his stuff, you can buy a nice pin brush (think $10-20) and a nice comb (think $10-20). 

Wire slickers - not much difference between the CC ones and the ones you can buy at the pet store.... that I can tell. If you have a dog running around fields and picking up burrs, you need to have a wire slicker. 

Miller forge clippers - to clip the toenails back to the quick

Dremel (shop at Home Depot) - Just a basic dremal to work the quick back further. <- If you are fussing. 

CC spray bottle - I bought one recently and LOVE it. For just basic grooming, I'm mixing apple cider vinegar, a little bit of conditioner (the kind that you get with Loreal Hair Coloring kits - we use it on show horses tails to get them shiny and fuller), and water for a daily grooming spray. <- You can buy something like Cowboy Magic detangling/polishing spray, but the home make mix works just as well. I use this on the tail, trousers, and leg feathering especially before brushing. <- I think it helps, especially since the groomer and breeders were raving about how long and fully Bertie's feathering was. The groomer (who breeds and shows goldens - so I trusted her LOL) clipped a couple inches off his front leg feathering and about 4 inches off his tail. 

Table - I'm throwing this in here, because I have to admit it is a LOT easier to groom a golden when he's up at the same height as you. It's easier on your back + you can see what you are clipping with the feet. You don't have to spend a lot of money. Just get a solid, stable, table. The one I bought folds up very nicely and stows away. 

Dryer - This one too. I never really thought we needed something like this because our dogs dry so fast, but it's unbelievable how much fur I blew off the dogs the first time I used the dryer post bath. Normally all of that hair sheds off around the house the first couple days after the bath. You don't have to spend a huge amount of money on a dryer (some sell for $300-500). Be ready to spend about $150-250 though.


----------



## Cornbread (Jan 20, 2014)

What the best dryer I can get for $150ish? I'm going to cap that at $200, towels and my human hair dryer on tough spots seems ok for a blue collar boy. 

Grooming table or are you suggesting a regular table rigged up with a collar etc?

Are you recommending the lowest cost kenchii's before roseline or geibs? Or all equal? Were the roselines model 82193?

Thank you SO much this is very helpful! You goldens are gorgeous and talented too! Wow!


----------



## Cornbread (Jan 20, 2014)

LibertyME said:


> If I could have nothing else, I would have:
> 5-6" long straight scissors (I have 7" and they are a tad too long for me) and
> 5-6" long 42-44 teeth thinning shears and
> A nice steel comb (I have a couple butter combs from Chris Christensen that I love)
> ...


Can you tell me which buttercomb? Looks like there are several....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Cornbread said:


> What the best dryer I can get for $150ish? I'm going to cap that at $200, towels and my human hair dryer on tough spots seems ok for a blue collar boy.
> 
> Grooming table or are you suggesting a regular table rigged up with a collar etc?
> 
> ...


Dryer = Air Force Commander 2-Speed Dryer 4.0 HP Motor S - Amazon.com

Grooming Table = Amazon.com: Portable Folding Pet Grooming Table: Pet Supplies

^ Not the table I bought (mine was over $100), but I saw people at a show this weekend who had this same exact table. And it was a nice table! You want a grooming arm - it helps a ton. 

Thinning shears = not all are equal. I was told to buy the most expensive ones I could afford due to the better quality. They stay sharp longer. I like the kenchii's I bought - direct from Kenchii. But Geib and Roseline were also highly recommended.

When I had Bertie groomed by a show breeder person, she used Dubl Duck gold shears. All of these shears are going to run you upwards of $70.

Thank you<:


----------



## Cornbread (Jan 20, 2014)

Again thank you SO much. The Geib shears I'm seeing on amazon (46 tooth) are more than the scorpion Kenchii's....I'm fine with a $100 cap for thinners, and you suggested the fromms from Sally's - which ones?

And what table did you get - if you care to share? The one you sent is a GREAT price but $20 shipping makes it less of a deal....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

General Cage Grooming Table with Wheels - Cherrybrook

This is similar to the table I got - similar price. <- So $100 for that table isn't so bad a deal, eh?  

Fromm - you can pick up from Sally's or Ulta. A nice sharp pair of scissors would be fine. 

Honestly though - I have a pair of Conair scissor I picked up from the petstore.... I think they were about $10? They work just fine for cleaning up the feet. Very sharp. Only think I don't like about them is the rounded tip.


----------



## Cornbread (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Megora!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Cornbread said:


> Can you tell me which buttercomb? Looks like there are several....


The #000 (fine/coarse combo)
The #002(coarse)

If I had to pick one it would be the fine/coarse combo...


----------



## Cornbread (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is the kit as it stands now....

Fromm Rhythm Shear - $30
Kenchii Scorpion 46 Tooth Thinning Shear - $80
*CC Butercomb #000 (fine/coarse combo) - $35
*CC Triangle Slicker Brush - $32
*Air Force Commander 2 Speed Dryer - $171
*Grooming Table - $72

I'm happy with the * choices, not sure about the shears....and I need to pick out a CC pin brush I guess.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have always used my regular hair dryer on cold setting but what I have found to work the best with the fur falling after the bath is to eliminate it during the bath with the kong brush. 
KONG Zoom Groom Brush at PETCO
I use it to lather the shampoo in and also the conditioner. The hair accumulates in the teeth and I can easily pick it up and throw it away. 

Instead of a grooming table I have a protection bed sheet that I put on my bed and it makes it much easier to trim the nails and paw hair, brush teeth, clean and trim the ears. After both girls are done I shake it outside and then put in the washer.

I am still learning how to show groom!


----------



## Cornbread (Jan 20, 2014)

Good ideas, I have the KONG bath brush, like it a lot. Ha, that is the other part of this adventure, actually learning how to do a little grooming! Any tips, vids, etc are welcomed for sure!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Claudia M said:


> I have always used my regular hair dryer on cold setting
> 
> -
> 
> Instead of a grooming table I have a protection bed sheet that I put on my bed and it makes it much easier to trim the nails and paw hair, brush teeth, clean and trim the ears. After both girls are done I shake it outside and then put in the washer.


Claudia - there is a huge world of difference between a regular hair dryer and a force dryer. *has been converted* 

The reason you want to use a grooming table instead of having the dogs on a bed (which is what I used to do) - 

Trimming the feet (toe fur) properly and grooming overall - it needs to be done with the dogs standing and standing on a solid hard surface so their toes are set right. They can sit or lounge while you do the ears, but everything else - they should be standing. *had this drilled into my head by the gal who groomed Bertie*


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Cornbread said:


> Here is the kit as it stands now....
> 
> Fromm Rhythm Shear - $30
> Kenchii Scorpion 46 Tooth Thinning Shear - $80
> ...


I have the Geib Gator shear. It has been working fine for me. If your mainly trimming paw pads I'm sure any sharp shear will work. I don't know about the Kenchii thinners but I have the Rose Line 46T and love them. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase one of their straight shears. 
The CC #000 Buttercomb is a Must. I also use the 16mm T-brush and a wooden pin brush. I don't have a real dryer yet so I can't help you out there. I highly recommend you get a Table Works arm for whatever table set up you use.


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

What do you all have to say about curved shears? I am also currently building up my grooming supplies and have heard some great things about curved shears for paws.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The next thing to add is a booster bath for your back - or install a tub on a platform in your basement! 
Adding an outdoor hotwater spigot is wonderful too!
;-)


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Megora said:


> Claudia - there is a huge world of difference between a regular hair dryer and a force dryer. *has been converted*
> 
> The reason you want to use a grooming table instead of having the dogs on a bed (which is what I used to do) -
> 
> Trimming the feet (toe fur) properly and grooming overall - it needs to be done with the dogs standing and standing on a solid hard surface so their toes are set right. They can sit or lounge while you do the ears, but everything else - they should be standing. *had this drilled into my head by the gal who groomed Bertie*


I was also mostly going by what the OP said as far as NOT grooming for show. 
I have been doing the nails and paws pretty well on the bed as a maintenance grooming. When we groomed Darcy for the show we went to the breeder who does have a table - but from there you can certainly keep it trimmed weekly quite nicely without a table. I groom my girls every weekend and try my best to brush the teeth daily - it does not happen every day as I wish though. :curtain:


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Megora said:


> *CC spray bottle - I bought one recently and LOVE it. For just basic grooming, I'm mixing apple cider vinegar, a little bit of conditioner (the kind that you get with Loreal Hair Coloring kits* - we use it on show horses tails to get them shiny and fuller), and water for a daily grooming spray. <- You can buy something like Cowboy Magic detangling/polishing spray, but the home make mix works just as well. I use this on the tail, trousers, and leg feathering especially before brushing. <- I think it helps, especially since the groomer and breeders were raving about how long and fully Bertie's feathering was. The groomer (who breeds and shows goldens - so I trusted her LOL) clipped a couple inches off his front leg feathering and about 4 inches off his tail.
> .


Where do you get the conditioner like the ones that come in the hair color kit??



I just bought this tote bag to keep all my items in at home. Very well made and a nice size. Would make a nice travel bag too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

golden_732 said:


> What do you all have to say about curved shears? I am also currently building up my grooming supplies and have heard some great things about curved shears for paws.


Me too.... <- I'm wondering. I asked the lady who groomed Bertie last Sunday about curved shears and she had no opinion on them as she doesn't use them. I'm still waffling about buying them - but will probably get a second opinion on them and using them when I have a grooming session with one of Bertie's breeders. 



LibertyME said:


> The next thing to add is a booster bath for your back - or install a tub on a platform in your basement!
> Adding an outdoor hotwater spigot is wonderful too!
> ;-)


Mary - after seeing the booster bath that Jamm bought for her guy, I put that on my list of things. It would make weekly baths SO MUCH EASIER! 



Wendi said:


> Where do you get the conditioner like the ones that come in the hair color kit??


I just use a little from the conditioners that come with my hair coloring kits. You don't need a lot - thank goodness. I use Loreal hair coloring just because of that conditioner. I make every bit of it last the 4-5 weeks between colorings! : 

I have all the grooming stuff packed into an overnight bag. I'm still waffling about whether I want a tack box or just pick up a tool caddy to carrying everything I need and keep them out so I can just grab them instead of rummaging for them. That was a pain at the show....


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Megora said:


> I just use a little from the conditioners that come with my hair coloring kits. You don't need a lot - thank goodness. I use Loreal hair coloring just because of that conditioner. I make every bit of it last the 4-5 weeks between colorings! :


Well darn! I was hoping you knew where to get it. I make those two little packets last a long time because it is really good conditioner, not sure I want to share...lol!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> The next thing to add is a booster bath for your back
> ;-)


I am sooooooo thankful for the booster bath. My crazy goldens have skunk run ins on the one hand and dog shows on the other. This is the lifesaver thing- the Booster Bath!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Wendi said:


> Well darn! I was hoping you knew where to get it. I make those two little packets last a long time because it is really good conditioner, not sure I want to share...lol!!!!
> 
> Thanks!


I use a little of my wives Pantene ProV mixed with water.


----------



## Cornbread (Jan 20, 2014)

Grooming Table = Amazon.com: Portable Folding Pet Grooming Table: Pet Supplies

^ Not the table I bought (mine was over $100), but I saw people at a show this weekend who had this same exact table. And it was a nice table! You want a grooming arm - it helps a ton. 

Thank you<:[/QUOTE]

THANK YOU SO MUCH KATE! I lollygagged around and the table is no longer sold through Amazon, but I did find it, and actually it's on sale for Presidents Day (coupon code on site), here's the link in case you recommend it to anyone else, thanks again! Pawhut Portable Folding Dog Grooming Table with Wheels


----------



## TheHawk (May 23, 2014)

Megora, 

I just bought a whole bottle of the Loreal conditioner at Sally Beauty Supply. It was $8+. Can you please let me know what mixture ratio you're using? Or at least a good guess.


----------



## TheHawk (May 23, 2014)

Megora said:


> I just use a little from the conditioners that come with my hair coloring kits. You don't need a lot - thank goodness. I use Loreal hair coloring just because of that conditioner. I make every bit of it last the 4-5 weeks between colorings! :


Let's try this again, :crossfing Just to let everyone know, I bought a whole bottle of the Loreal conditioner at Sally Beauty Supply for around $8. Megora, can you please let me know what ratio you are using or at least guess?


----------

